
Ellen and William Craft - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellen_and_William_Craft
======
tosh
> […] were slaves from Macon, Georgia in the United States who escaped to the
> North in December 1848 by traveling openly by train and steamboat, arriving
> in Philadelphia on Christmas Day. She passed as a white male planter and he
> as her personal servant. Their daring escape was widely publicized, making
> them among the most famous of fugitive slaves.

